# Air Zenith ob2 vs. Dual Viair 480c



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Discuss....
Air zenith fill time from 0-200 in a 5 gal is about 7min20sec. I couldnt find recovery time but calculated it to be about 2 minutes 10 seconds.
Dual viair 480c's will fill your tank in 5.5 minutes and recovery time is only about 1min 15 seconds.
OB2 price : I found them for $315 on one site but normal is $375
Dual 480c price : $400
For air zenith you can run one 6 gauge wire back to power it, for the 480c's you would have to run 2, or a split 4 gauge (seems to be looked at as too small)
Does the ease in install, better looks, less power draw, and Super hugh quality make up for the 2 minutes in complete fill time and minute in recovery time?


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

I would go with the dual Viairs.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (v2.)*

i hate hearing the compressors, the faster they shut off the better in my book


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

^that is a good point. I feel like the air zenith is SUCH a better compressor though, and adding a second one would be stupid fast. I think i rather buy one, and upgrade later if i have to, than to buy the viair's for 400, have them break, or leak or whatever, and have to spend the 400 dollars on a air zenith, and still possibly upgrade.....Keep the comments coming though, id love to hear from someone that has used the AI


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

I have dual vivair 400c compressors and couldn't be any happier with them. They fill up quick and no issues!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (20thGTI12)*

i keep thinking sell the single viair that came with my kit and by dual ob2's


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

i posted the same discussion before
and the results are OB2 isn't as reliable, they heat up very fast, really noise, and are huge, so if u don't have alot of room to play with.....then forget about this.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I saw the Air Zenith stuff at SEMA this week, and they were telling me their newest compressors will fill 5 gallon tanks in literally no time at all. They look nice, but are insanely heavy, the compressor felt like it was over 20lbs, and its just as loud as the Viair. If they work as fast as they say, then like Ryan said, the faster they shut off the better.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

they do weigh 20lbs...idk they just look awesome, and are supposed to be pretty awesome. I may just go for one, i could always upgrade with a second one. now that would fill fast


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_they do weigh 20lbs...idk they just look awesome, and are supposed to be pretty awesome. I may just go for one, i could always upgrade with a second one. now that would fill fast

just go with dual vivair 400...u wont regret it. Do it right the first time


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (20thGTI12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thGTI12* »_
just go with dual vivair 400...u wont regret it. Do it right the first time

well the point of this thread is so I do do it right the first time. I want to buy quality parts so I don't have things failing on me all the time...


----------



## 20thGTI12 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_
well the point of this thread is so I do do it right the first time. I want to buy quality parts so I don't have things failing on me all the time...

I completely understand. But, I believe dual 480c is an overkill to be honest. Plus, 480c are pretty heavy.


----------



## Zachsb3 (Jan 15, 2009)

480s are goin be more reliable and quieter. not that heavy compared to the zeniths


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Zachsb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zachsb3* »_480s are goin be more reliable and quieter. not that heavy compared to the zeniths

yea im now leaning towards the dual 480s.....i dont think that is overkill at all...im surprised how many people here perfer the viair to the AZ. I also wonder how many have used or seen an AZ


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

LOL @ anti bags society in sig


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_LOL @ anti bags society in sig

haha well I'm dumped on coils right now and I was a hater before I could afford bags







I'll take it off the first time I press a switch haha


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

I wanna sig that but don't wanna be a dick








I'll always support a clean car going air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dual ob2's.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_dual ob2's.

i wish...and then i dont...that would be 40lbs in my trunk in compressors alone haha i think im going with the dual 480cs


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I just noticed that you have a MKIV. Viair recommends using 380's because you will kill your alternator with anything larger. The amp draw on the larger compressors will cause extra strain on the alternator. Just something to consider...


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the dual 480s don't draw much more than dual 380s...


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Dual 380's draw 32 amps and fill a 5 gallon tank from 0 To 200 PSI 7 Min. 11 Sec. 165 To 200 PSI 2 Min. 06 Sec. 

Dual 480's draw 40 amps and fill a 5 gallon tank from 0 To 200 PSI 5 Min. 02 Sec. 165 To 200 PSI 1 Min. 15 Sec.
I personally run dual 480's with 0 gauge wire run to the back, with a 300 amp fuse







Figured that way when and if I do add audio stuff I have the proper gauge wire.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Another plus side to the AZ is that *all* parts are replaceable.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_Another plus side to the AZ is that *all* parts are replaceable.

true true. I think im kind of swaying towards the viairs for other reasons though. price, fill time, quietness, and weight. I highly doubt ill go with the az...atleast for now


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_Another plus side to the AZ is that *all* parts are replaceable.


Thats not totally true. only the piston, brushes, wall, and leader. Its the same with Viair. You cant replace the motors. (they cost more than the compressor)
AZ has a lot of good in the werks. just not in the VW world.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Theyre perfect on minis, no doubt. 
I dont see any reason they arent "ok" in the VW world?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_Theyre perfect on minis, no doubt. 
I dont see any reason they arent "ok" in the VW world?

i think it may be because no one uses them. everyone is used to using viairs, and therefore uses them


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i agree with you about nobody using them and thus, they're not seen very often.
also, the amp draw on the AZ's is about 35A whereas the 400c is 26A and the 480c is 20A. i personally love the dual 480's, they work well and they're not obnoxiously loud. the AZ's are pretty violent when they're running.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i agree with you about nobody using them and thus, they're not seen very often.
also, the amp draw on the AZ's is about 35A whereas the 400c is 26A and the 480c is 20A. i personally love the dual 480's, they work well and they're not obnoxiously loud. the AZ's are pretty violent when they're running.

yea im thinking for the same price, and same amp draw, and faster fill times, i rather just go with the dual 480cs. I dont feel like im cheaping out becasue they are extremely popular and most people seem to run them with no problems.


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

i was about to run two AZ ob2's but the total amp draw was a killer and decided to go with the dual 480c's. i have ART management, so the on/off is 135/150psi. the dual 480's fill this i seconds. oh and i have total capacity of 6 gallons. the 480's are not that quiet, but are alot more quiet than most.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*

sh!ts confusing. i want air tho


----------

